# Dragon Figure?



## crocodilesoldier (Aug 29, 2008)

'Ello,

I was browsing on the G.W. site and saw a dragon figure

http://uk.games-workshop.com/storefront/store.uk?do=Individual&code=99110299037&orignav=13

I was wondering if anyone had seen it, and wether it was nice/ugly smaller than the HE dragon ect..


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Its much smaller, about half the size i think.


----------



## crocodilesoldier (Aug 29, 2008)

Erk smaller! Would it do for a dragon mage?


----------



## Gharof von Carstein (May 19, 2008)

get the HE dragon. its the nicest model iv ever seen for the price, not to mention its a reasonable size and most riders will fit it. its easily customisable. im going to get it pretty soon to turn it into a zombie dragon for my lord to ride in 3 and 4k battles


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

As a moon dragon with the right colour scheme... maybe... as its neck is a little bit skinny so you might have to do quite a bit of modelling on it, but then theres the risk it not looking right.


----------



## crocodilesoldier (Aug 29, 2008)

Ive got a HE dragon for me cheeky prince, but was looking for sommit different for the mage ( for when the points get stepped up, as viking75 is already wanting to host more)


----------



## trickle (Sep 14, 2008)

Reaper has lots of cool dragons. Have you checked them out?


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

ive not seen it in the flesh so to speak, but could make a nice altenative model. maybe try popping into a gw where they have some older hobbiests as they may remember the dragon


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

"maybe try popping into a gw where they have some older hobbyists as they may remember the dragon"

I tried that yesterday and was immediately accosted by an 80's throwback telling me the new marine codex is awesome. (Even though its rammed the metaphorical nail through the heart of my entire Marine play style).

Kick back, roll a few lascannon dice. Laugh. Roll a few assault cannon dice. Laugh louder. Cheer ROOT ROOT ROOT. Win the game.


----------

